# About me, my company, and most important, my haunt.



## ScreamReaper

*My name:* Chris Tillman
*My company:* Rocky Mountain Terror, LLC.
*Website:* www.RockyMountainTerror.com
*My Haunt:* Trick or Terror Haunted House
*Proud member of:* The Colorado Haunters

*About me:*

I have been a haunter most of my life. Halloween was always a big deal for our family growing up, and my dad exposed me to haunted houses and horror movies at a young age. I remember my dad showing me the movie Twilight Zone the Movie when I was still wearing footie pajamas. And after he noticed I was particularly scared of a scene in the segment "It's a Good Life" in which a man pulls an 8 foot tall evil rabbit out of a hat (I deemed him "Scary Rabbit" and the name has stuck ever since), he proceeded to show me that scene EVERY NIGHT before I went to bed for a week. Seems cruel right? Well, to some, but not to the haunters on this forum. A few years later, he started taking me to professional haunted houses. From then until he got cancer, he took me to at least 5 a year.

A few years after my dad passed away, I started setting up home haunts at my mom's house, which was short lived once my mom caught me chasing a TOT down the street with a dulled knife dressed as Michael Meyers. That pretty much ended home haunting for me up until last year, but I wouldn't give up that easy!!! In 2000 I became a pro haunt actor for Alien Terror in Aurora, Co. and did so until I joined the Navy. While in the Navy, I did set design and construction for Boys and Girls Club of America's haunt, Booville Haunted House in Oak Harbor, Wa. After leaving the Navy, I took a 4 year haunt break while I was in college. And as soon as I graduated with a BS in Business Management, I KNEW I wanted to go into the haunt business!!! In 2009, I constructed and acted in the House of Fear Haunted House on Parker, Co. I was so excited to be acting in a haunt again, I knew it was time to pull the trigger and go for my dream. That's when I started Rocky Mountain Terror, LLC.

*About Rocky Mountain Terror, LLC:*

I started rocky Mountain Terror in 2010. We currently have four staff members and run an actor troupe and a haunt. In 2010, the Rocky Mountain Terror Actor Troupe acted exclusively for the City of the Dead Haunted House in Henderson, Co. and at our home haunt, Trick or Terror Haunted House in Highlands Ranch, Co. Rocky Mountain Terror also helped Colorado Haunters founder, Evil Andy, get the Colorado Haunters off the ground in 2010. Rocky Mountain Terror strives to be a successful pro haunt company that stays true to the principals and ingenuity of home haunting. RMT also donates a portion of all proceeds to the Rocky Mountain Cancer Centers Foundation. www.RMCCF.org

*About Trick or Terror Haunted house:*

Trick or Terror was a home haunt in 2010, primarily because we had lease issues at the location we were to set up in. I loved that our first haunted house as a company was a home haunt!!! It was so much fun, and all of our volunteers were extremely dedicated. 90% of the props we had were built by us, and we intend to keep it that way. RMT's co-owner and Vice President, Mike Garvin, talked his dad into letting us set up a haunt to be open for three days last October. in 2011, we will attempt to make the jump to commercial haunt, so wish us luck. To see pics and video from Trick or Terror, check out my GOE page: http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profile/RockyMountainTerror

Well, thank you all for taking the time to listen to me ramble. I look forward to getting to know you all and to building some bad-ass props in 2011!!!

And support Hauntcast!!! It's ONLY $1 a month!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Hi and welcome to the forum. Pop into chat sometime and say HI!


----------



## Azirithdorr

Sounds like a cool company - welcome aboard!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fick209

Welcome to the forum, Chris!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Helllllloooo Chris. Thanks for coming out of the coffin and saying "hi".


----------



## The Halloween Lady




----------



## scareme

Hi and welcome to the forum. As parents, it's our job to scare kids. How else would we get enough stories to keep "Law and Order" running all these years? But at least you put your experiences to good use with haunting. Scaring the crap out of kids is what we live for. Shrinks should give us some sort of kickback. I'm sure your Dad is proud.


----------



## ScreamReaper

Thank's for the welcome everyone! I spend a lot of time on the GOE and the HauntWorld forums, and am a die-hard Hauntcast fan, but I've been dying to get really involved in this forum. So I hope you all don't mind if I take my shoes off, grab a drink and get comfortable. lol. 

And hey Haunti! You excited about the FCG Make & Take? I have one ghost all ready that needs a few modifications to become an FCG, plus we'll be making one from scratch. I'm going to attempt to turn one of them into a pepper's ghost FCG.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome to the forum RMT


----------



## dynoflyer

Welcome! C'mon In. . .


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic

Welcome to the forum RMT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Rocky Mountain Terror said:


> And hey Haunti! You excited about the FCG Make & Take? I have one ghost all ready that needs a few modifications to become an FCG, plus we'll be making one from scratch. I'm going to attempt to turn one of them into a pepper's ghost FCG.


Excited? I guess that depends on how warm Andrew's garage is and if I have enough coffee


----------



## Moxley Manor

RMT,

Good to see you here on this forum. I believe we have met on another forum as well.


----------



## ScreamReaper

*Andy's Garage*



Hauntiholik said:


> Excited? I guess that depends on how warm Andrew's garage is and if I have enough coffee


I know. And it's suppose to snow in Saturday. lol. The coffee will be-a-flowing!


----------



## ScreamReaper

*I Think We Have*



Moxley Manor said:


> RMT,
> 
> Good to see you here on this forum. I believe we have met on another forum as well.


I believe we have as well. I think it may have been on the HauntWorld forums. If I remember correctly, didn't you tell me about a make-up artest who was moving to Colorado?


----------



## Vlad

Coffee at a make and take???????????????????


----------



## ScreamReaper

A lot of our Make & Takes lately have been at 10 in the morining, so coffee helps. During the ones that are later in the day, we exchange coffee for beer. lol


----------



## trishaanne

Our make and takes have been known to start at 7 AM and the first thing they do when they walk in my door is unload their coolers and pour a drink...LOL. There is no such thing as waiting until afternoon! The more they drink, the more interesting it is when it's time to use power tools!


----------



## ScreamReaper

Very true. lol. Don't get us wrong, we do Drink & Think's as well. Oh the conversations haunters will have after a few drinks...


----------



## stick

Hello and welcome.


----------

